# Considering Honda HS621 vs Toro 621 -- thoughts?



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I crazy for wanting a Honda HS621 vs the new kid on the block, the Toro 621?

Some HS621's are popping up on Craigslist in the $325-375 range. Not too many Toro 621's on craigslist yet. The Toro 621R (the "cheapest" version -- recoil start) is available new online for $500.

I am youngish and hope to see several decades more worth of winters. Considering most HS621's are 10...15 years old now (?), how many more years could they be expected to survive, assuming decent regular maintenance?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Between those two names, shame on you for even considering the Toro. . Well I'm only kidding about that.
In all seriousness though, Honda would be winner thought by many. Not to say that Toro isn't anything decent, but I feel that Honda just provides better equipment.

The answer to your question though...they'll last another 40 years as long as you keep up on its maintenance. I'm sure others will chime in with their 2cents


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't doubt that Honda is an excellent manufacturer. But I think you can understand my perspective as a non-gearhead, considering a 2013 Toro vs a ? 1990's Honda, and wondering if it might be a more reasonable approach to pick the newer model.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Newer does not necessarily mean better.. Id go with the 621 like I did.. Its a hefty machine and will easily;y outlive a new toro which is going to be more expensive


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

IMO it depends on what shape the the Honda is in. I don't see to many good Hondas in the 300-400 price range. From what I have seen they are not immune to things like rust, frozen shafts, and abuse. That being said if you can find a good one that was well cared for, and the price is right, jump on it. But don't buy a used Honda on reputation alone.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IF . . . you are somewhat mechanically inclined and don't mind tearing into something and can take the time to understand it and do some maintenance on it an older name brand blower in most cases is better built and with some love and attention should make it a couple decades.
If you're all thumbs and or hate to fiddle with things then the newer the machine and longer the warranty the better.
The guy is selling the Honda . . . why ?? The why might be something small or even that it's just old. The Honda machines have a great reputation but you need to watch a few videos and make sure you inspect it before you let go of your cash. That goes with any used purchase. What you don't see or trust the sellers explanation can be very expensive to fix when the problem rears it's ugly head.
One of my sellers told me about the recurring flat on the right side but neglected to say part of the reason it felt so wobbly was the broken drive shaft and 4 inch missing piece of it that should have supported that flat tire. Didn't notice it until I paid, transported it home and went to fix the tire and found out there wasn't much axle inside the wheels hub  It happens.

I'd go for the Honda myself.
.
.
This guys videos have helped a lot of us save our machines from the scrap pile. Here is a "What to look for in used blowers" video.


----------

